

Ask HN: Any hacker houses in the city have roommate vacancies? - tumanian

Hey Hackers<p>I am back to the area and looking for a place to live in the city for couple of months(til August, maybe Sept).  A decent human being, a pretty good hacker,  can read fancy maths, amateur photographer(hipster alert, I know),toy sword fighter, long island ice tea drinking competition winner 2007. Move in as soon as humanely possible. Ping me.
======
nandemo
I have a couch available in the city, although it might turn out not to be the
same city you're thinking of.

------
ddrmaxgt37
Still looking? I'm looking for a roommate. It's $600 to share a huge room in a
house in Palo alto. There will be 5 other guys. All guys but one (who is a
student) are software devs working in the area at startups.

